# Vögel am Nistplatz



## Tanny (8. Mai 2015)

Ich habe ja vor einigen Wochen eine neue "Wohnstrasse" erschlossen
und mit 3 neuen Mietwohnungen versehen 

"Am Parkplatz 1-3":

   


Am Parkplatz 1 wurde bereits am Tag der Fertigstellung  an Familie Kohlmeise vermietet:

   

dort wird jetzt schon die Kinderschar gefüttert.

Heute war Hausbesichtigung und Erstbezug "Am Parkplatz 2" durch das Ehehpaar Feldsperling:

Hausbesichtigung:

       

Einzug:

 



"Am Parklatz 3" steht noch zur Vermietung 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (8. Mai 2015)

....und das hat vor einigen Tagen zufällig eine Bekannte entdeckt:

      

Das Nest befindet sich unter dem Carportdach unserer Sitzecke!

Bezogen ist es noch nicht - aber es war definitiv Mitte April noch nicht da. 

Der Nabuvorsitzende meinte, dass es von der Bauart her ein SIngdrosselnest 
sein könne, dass die aber normalerweise nicht so dicht an den Menschen ziehen....

....Ich bin mal gespannt, was da nun wirklich einzieht


----------



## Tanny (11. Mai 2015)

Unglaubliche Szenen haben sich heute "Am Parkplatz" abgespielt 

Feldsperlings, die eigentlich in Nr 2 einziehen wollten, stellten wohl fest, dass 
Kohlmeises das schönere (und schon eingerichtete) Haus haben.

      

Also haben Feldsperlings schon seit dem Wochenende immer wieder vor Kohlmeises Haus genervt. 
    

Heute ist es eskaliert. 

Kohlmeises haben sich mehrfach mit Sperlings angelegt und versucht, sie zu vertreiben (unten im Bild):

  

Sperlings gaben aber auch nicht nach. 

Irgendwann waren Kohlmeises gleichzeitig weg auf Futtersuche und Sperlings schauten ins Nest.

Dann geschah, womit ich nie gerechnet hätte: 
Sperling verschwand im Nest und kam sofort wieder raus mit einem Küken im Schnabel und warf es raus!!!!

      

Ich natürlich hingestürzt - das Küken, splitternackt, hat den Sturz überlebt - ob es verletzt war - keine AHnung. 

Ich habe es sofort hochgenommen, das Nest geöffnet und zurück gesetzt. 
3 weitere Küken konnte ich noch sehen - ob noch mehr drin sind, weiss ich nicht - auch nicht, ob die Sperlinge 
die letzten Tage schon mehr vor die Tür befördert haben.

Eine Reiterin wurde abbeordert, auf das Nest aufpassen und gegen Sperlinge verteidigen, bis ich irgendetwas 
schnell gebastelt bekam. 

....Fortsetzung folgt.....


----------



## Tanny (11. Mai 2015)

....Fortsetzung:.....


Zunächst habe ich einen Plastikdeckel von einer Plastikwanne zerschnitten und so über dem Haus befestigt, dass 
die Sperlinge da nicht mehr "ansitzen" können. 

    

Dann habe ich mit Hilfe eines Pappkartons das EInflugloch um zwei Millimeter verkleinert, da die Sperlinge etwas
dicker zu sein scheinen - jedenfalls hatten sie leichte Probleme durch das Loch zu kommen. 

Dummerweise vergrößern die Kohlmeisen aber das Loch gerade wieder - obwohl sie auch so durchpassen 

    

Zum Schluss habe ich dann ein paar kleine Heimchen abgetaut und auf den Baumstumpf vor dem 
Nest gelegt, da die Kohlmeisen ja heute viel zu wenig Zeit zum Futter suchen hatten. 

  

Sie haben sich die Heimchen ruckzuck abgeholt und ins Nest gebracht....

Da sie bis zum DUnkel werden noch kein totes Küken rausbefördert haben, habe ich die Hoffnung, dass das Kleine den 
Sturz überlebt hat. 

Morgen früh muss ich dann erstmal schauen, ob die Sperlingsabwehr so genügt oder ich mir noch irgendetwas ausdenken muss. 

Hat noch jemand eine Idee???

LG
Kirstin....die gerade sehr entsetzt war


----------



## Tanny (11. Mai 2015)

PS: ...dass ich das "Rauswerfen" auf Foto habe, habe ich erst auf dem PC gesehen. 

Ich war gerade dabei, das Objektiv auf das Nest einzustellen, als das Unglaubliche geschah....
...und da muss ich noch "abgedrückt" haben, bevor ich zum nest stürzte.....

....nur, weil ich das über den Zoom sah, habe ich überhaupt erkannt, 
was da geschieht - sonst wäre mir das vermutlich gar nicht aufgefallen....


----------



## jolantha (12. Mai 2015)

Tanny, 
das Problem habe ich bei mir auch, aber leider zu spät gesehen. 
Jetzt wohnen die Spatzen fest im Meisenhaus  .
Ist die Rettung bei dir geglückt ?


----------



## Tanny (12. Mai 2015)

Puh, das war nicht "meine Nacht" 

Erst bin ich gestern Abend ja draußen geblieben, bis es dunkel wurde und dann heute morgen um 5 Uhr!!!! aufgestanden, 
um vor den Sperlingen am Nest zu sein.

Die Sperlinge erschienen gegen 6 Uhr....und versuchten wie am Vortag, an das Nest zu kommen, aber 
sie trauten sich von unten nicht an dem Befestigungsdraht des Plastikdeckels vorbei. 

Ich sie wieder vertrieben. 

Zwischendurch bauten sie immer halbherzig an dem kleineren Haus, aber eigentlich wollten sie das 
große Haus immer noch. 

Immer, wenn Sperlings unter dem Kohlmeisenhaus sassen, erschien eine der Kohlmeisen, setzte sich in den Strauch 
unter dem Nest und fing an, die Flügel hängen zu lassen und wie betrunken hin und her zu wackeln - als ob sie totkrank 
oder schwer verletzt war. 

Beim ersten Mal bekam ich einen richtigen Schreck. 
Aber sowie die Sperlinge wegflogen, war Kohlmeise auf wundersame Weise sofort genesen 

Also habe ich erstmal die kleinen Häuser abgeschraubt und dann zwei große Häuser 
(Nabu Bausätze, die der Nabu hier zum Verkauf ausgelegt hat) 
zusammengebaut (im Schlafanzug!) und schon mal "vormöbliert" und aufgehängt 

(...und das ich, wo ich bei Bau-Geschichten zwei linke Hände habe )

  

...und was machen die Sperlinge? 

HILFE! ....die Häuser sind neu - die beissen!!!   ...und __ fliegen in die __ Esche, um sich den Greifvogelkasten, 
wo der __ Star schon wieder weg ist genauer anzuschauen!

        

Ich habe heute meinen Rechner draußen, damit ich das Kohlmeisenhaus bewachen kann 

Die Sperlinge haben noch ein oder zwei mal halbherzig versucht, an das Meisenhaus zu kommen, sie haben 
ein paar mal misstrauisch aus der sicheren Entfernung die neuen Häuser beäugt 

  

und seither sind sie  nur gelegentlich "in der Nähe" und pendeln zwischen "Starenkasten" und Garagendach....aber 
lange nicht mehr so nachdrücklich.....

Kohlmeises fütter fleissig und heute ungestört. 

Ich hoffe, die Sperlinge entscheiden sich zügig und endgültig für einen anderen Nistplatz.
Ich denke mal, wenn sie erst Eier gelegt haben, ist die Gefahr gebannt. 

Wenn Kohlmeises ausgeflogen sind, werde ich das Betonhaus durch ein drittes Nabuhaus ersetzen, damit alle
in der Reihe baugleich sind und den Betonkasten woanders allein aufhängen. 

jetzt hoffe ich ja nur, dass Kohlmeises wenigstens ein paar Küken durch bekommen, denn 
ich befürchte, dass das nicht das erste Küken war, was die Sperlinge raus befördert haben....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (12. Mai 2015)

wieder" typisch" das sich frau auf seite der lieben meise schlägt 
aber gut wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst

wenn sich die spatzen zusammentun dann gehts dir so....

halt uns mal auf dem laufenden

gruss marco


----------



## Tanny (12. Mai 2015)

laolamia schrieb:


> wieder" typisch" das sich frau auf seite der lieben meise schlägt



 würde ich mich auf eine Seite schlagen, hätte ich die Sperlinge versucht zu vergrämen
und ihnen nicht zwei größere Häuser gebaut 

....ich berichte weiter 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (13. Mai 2015)

Gestern kam am frühen Nachmittag noch stürmischer Wind auf, der mein "tolles" Plastikdach 
bei Kohlmeises mitsamt Nisthaus abzureißen drohte 

Also bin ich mal wieder "krativ" geworden und habe  gestern nachmittag gebastelt: 

Die Lösung musste windsicher sein, ein farbiges Vordach aufweisen, das idealerweise auch 
etwas klappert und so glatt ist, dass die Sperlinge da nicht drauf sitzen können bzw. keinen Halt finden.

Ich habe beobachtet, dass die Sperlinge es offensichtlich mehr als irritierend finden, wenn da alles 
kunterbunt ist und sich bewegt. 

Kohlmeises hingegen stört es nicht - ich nehme an, weil bei ihnen beim "Erstversuch" einzufliegen, der
Druck höher ist, da drinnen ja hungrige Mäuler warten 

Außerdem konnte ich das Nisthaus wegen seiner Bewohner ja nicht für den Umbau abnehmen, bewegen 
oder darüber mit Bohrmaschine und Co arbeiten (da hätten die Kleinen wohl einen Herzinfarkt bekommen).

Ich habe also eine Leiter davor gestellt und mit Hilfe eines zerschnittenen Eimers, zweier metallener Stallschilder, deren 
Rückseite leuchtend gelb ist und einer ganzen Rolle Bindedraht eine wilde Konstruktion gezaubert...

...nicht schön, aber einmalig 

  

Da das Ganze  ja gedauert hat, hat sich zwischen Kohlmeises und mir eine "Kommunikation" entwickelt. 

Immer, wenn ein Elternteil ins Nest wollte oder wieder heraus, hat die Meise laut gepiept. 

Ich bin dann von der Leiter, zwei Schritte zurück getreten - und schwupps war Kohlmeise rein oder raus und 
ich konnte weiter arbeiten. 

Es ist fast, als hätten die zwei begriffen, dass ich ihnen nicht schaden will, sondern helfe 

Seit meinen Bauaktivitäten habe ich bis heute keinen Sperling mehr in Nestnähe gehört oder gesehen. 

Aber die Feldsperlinge scheinen diese Geschichte mit System zu betreiben 

Das Paar, was bei den Kohlmeisen war, zieht jetzt genau dieselbe Geschichte an einem Nest im Nachbargarten ab 
und bei mir im Garten hinten sind noch zwei weitere Paare, die da vor fremden Nestern ähnlich agieren 

Meine These: 

während der letzten Bruttage beginnt das Paar mit der Show.
Ein Sperling "spielt" Jungvogel", plustert sich auf, wirkt hilflos, schreit ständig mit diesem Bettelruf der Jungvögel. 

Das Brutpaar nimmt den vermeintlichen Jungvogel und seinen Elternteil nicht als Gefahr wahr und lässt sie 
erstaunlich nahe am Nest in Ruhe. 

Die Sperlinge warten, bis die Küken geschlüpft sind und wenn dann beide Eltern weg sind, holen sie ein 
Küken nach dem anderen raus - wenn die Brutvögel zurück kommen, spielen sie wieder "Mutter und Kind" 

Bis die Eltern den Trick durchschaut haben und angreifen, ist es zu spät. 

Dann beziehen die Sperlinge das gemachte und voll eingerichtete Nest. 

Dass sie offensichtlich bis zum Schlupf warten, erkläre ich mir damit, dass sie die Eier vermutlich nicht heil rausbefördert 
bekämen und damit das Nest verunreinigen würde.....

An der Lochgröße kann man nicht viel machen, denn die Feldsperlinge passen durch dieselbe Größe, die ein 
großer Teil aller Gartennistvögel braucht. 

Vorher schon das Nest dekorieren, wird vermutlich auch nicht helfen, weil dann die anderen das Nest vermutlich gar 
nicht auswählen würden. 

Insofern hilft wohl nur, da wo man es beobachtet, das Nest erst zu einer Festung umzugestalten, wenn die Küken 
geschlüpft sind oder ganz kurz davor. 

Ich werde mir jetzt irgendetwas basteln, was ich bei weiteren Fällen einfach mit einem Handgriff auf das 
Nest befördern kann, wenn es soweit ist......

wie gesagt: eine These...ich werde das jedenfalls mal weiter genau beobachten. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (13. Mai 2015)

sehr interessant, soweit hab ich da noch nie gedacht....wenn du weiter machst wird das ne doctorarbeit


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2015)

Heute ging ich mal wieder mit der Kamera ums Haus und sehe auf dem __ Giebel des Hauses einen __ Star sitzen: 

  

...ich denke noch so: na, der hat wohl irgendwo seine Brut.....

und plötzlich hängt er ganz oben am Giebel....und was sehe ich da im Zoom?


----------



## Tanny (23. Mai 2015)

es scheint, als hätten meine Bauaßnahmen am Kohlmeisennest genutzt 

Sperlinge habe ich seither nicht mehr i Ansitz auf das Nest beobachten können.
Und als ich das rausgeworfene Küken damals zurück setzte, 
habe ich ja mindestens 3 Küken ausmachen können. 

Gestern musste ich die Frontwand vom Nistkasten neu fixieren, weil sich 
die Schraube, die das Teil verschließt bedenklich weit rausgelöst hatte. 

Ich habe die Gelegenheit genutzt und mal die Kamera kurz reingehalten. 
Mindestens 4 Küken sind noch da - und schon ganz schön weit 

    

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Patrick K (24. Mai 2015)

Ich hab auch noch welche........
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tanny (24. Mai 2015)

Heute habe ich den Tag über tolles "Kino" gehabt 

Die Kohlmeisen sind ausgeflogen!

Heute morgen steckte erst Nr 1 immer den Kopf raus: 

  

und traute sich nach zahlreichen "Fehlversuchen", sich in die Tiefe zu stürzen.
Sie flatterte stetig begab und landete unter der __ Birke. 
Dort hockte sie ganz still, bis ein Elternteil auftauchte und lautstark rief. 
Das Kleine antwortete und versuchte dem Elternteil zu folgen....und landete 
in meiner Blumenbank an der Hauswand, wo es sich versteckte. 

  

Immer wieder kamen Mama oder Papa und lockten das Kleine, damit es ihnen 
in den dichten Knick folgt 

  

Es dauerte recht lange, bis der Kleine sich todesmutig entschied, sein Versteck zu verlassen.
Ein Hüpfer auf das Moorbeet: 
  

und von dort folgte es dann etwas wackelig dem Elternteil rüber in den Knick 

Ca 15 Minuten später erschien Nr 2 im Eingangsloch des Nistkastens und dasselbe Spiel ging von vorne los: 

    

dann stürzte auch Nr 2 sich todesmutig ins "Leben" und flatterte mit dem verzweifelten 
Versuch, Höhe zu halten Richtung Knick. 
Am Auto, genauer gesagt Heckscheibenwischer, auf dem Parkplatz war es endgültig 
vorbei mit dem Höhenflug: 

    

und kein Elterteil weit und breit. 
Der Kleine rief verzweifelt und die Rabenkrähe, die seit dem Morgen das Nest bereits 
fest im Auge hatte, hatte den Kleinen aus der Baumkrone gegenüber schon im Visier. 

(Die Rabenkrähe scheint immer Nester ins Visier zu nehmen, wo die Vögel gerade ausfliegen. 
Gestern hat ein Trupp junger __ Stare sein nest verlassen. 
Da hat die Krähe erfolgreich zugeschlagen und sich einen Jungstar geholt. 
Ich wurde erst darauf aufmerksam, als die Stare so einen Rabbatz machten, sah noch, wie die Krähe das Kleine packte 
und auf die Wiese flog....verfolgt von 4 oder 5 schipfenden Staren. 
Letztendlich hat sie den Kleinen aber verspeist....oder verfüttert - keine Ahnung.)

Ich bin dann also in Erinnerung der Beobachtung bei dn Staren aufgestanden und habe mich in die Nähe des Autos gestellt. 
Da hat die Krähe sich nicht getraut, anzufliegen. 

Schließlich kam ein ELternteil und holte auch diesen kleinen Matz ab in den Knick 

Nr 3 hat sich lange nicht getraut und irgendwann haben die Eltern da gar nicht mehr gefüttert. 
Aber dann schließlich hat auch Nr 3 sich ein Herz gefasst, nachdem ein Elternteil zuvor noch einmal am 
Einflugloch erschienen ist. 

    

Der Kleine flog direkt hinter"Mama" her in den Knick 

Nr 4 ist gerade eben ausgeflogen, als ich das hier schrieb. 

Er landete in der Birke und rief ca 10 Minuten nach den Eltern. 
Dann wurde auch er abgeholt und nun ist das Nest leer 

Happy end" würde ich sagen....oder "Viel Glück beim Erwachsen werden"

LG
Kirstin


----------

